# Amazon's Cloud Reader - COMBINED thread



## jehma (Jul 10, 2009)

Just got a tweet about this:

http://amazon.com/cloudreader/?tag=kbpst-20

It works in Chrome & Safari, and you can stream your books directly from the cloud. Pretty cool. I tried to "download and pin" a book, but I got an error about not enough space. I'm not sure if that's a bug. If anyone else tries it out, let me know if you get that working.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's the press release. It sounds pretty cool.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1595032&highlight=


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In fact, it's already 'live', though not yet publicized much: https://read.amazon.com/about I suppose they're still working out the kinks. . . and I bet it'll be announced when the rumored tablet device becomes available. . . . .

correction: they just announced it on their FaceBook page . . . about an hour ago. . . . . . .

another edit: just 'registered' as I use Chrome on this computer; it shows as another device registered at "manage your kindle". Gonna go try it on my Xoom.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote from PCMag online:

Amazon on Wednesday unveiled its Kindle Cloud Reader, an HTML5-based reading app accessible via the Web.

The feature is available via amazon.com/cloudreader and provides access to e-books through the browser, offline and online, with no downloading or installation required, Amazon said. Cloud Reader will automatically sync with other Kindle apps, allowing you to start reading on the Web and pick up on an iPhone or Kindle, for example. Books that you are reading will automatically be made available for offline use.

Will this change how you read?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Will this change how you read?


No.

Mike


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! It's like a Super-app... 

And like everything Amazon announces, it makes me think they're creating features that they can use when they release an Android tablet. But in this case, I think Amazon is conceding that people would prefer to read ebooks using their web browser, instead of having to fire up a separate "Kindle for PC" or "Kindle for Mac" app.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

The download and pin worked for me but I'm not really sure how it's different - does that mean after downloading a book, if my internet connection went off, I would still be able to read it? Where exactly does it download it too?

So far, the only downside I see is not being able to look up words in the dictionary/wikipedia or highlight/make notes because you can't select text at all. You also can't seem to search books. Hopefully those features will get added in the future because then I can ditch Kindle for PC. I don't really use it much to actually read but rather to look stuff up in non-fiction and highlight it so I can then copy/paste from kindle.amazon.com is really useful.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

> Will this change how you read?


No.

I really don't see the appeal of these "cloud apps." I can store thousands of books on my Kindle, even more on my home computer or a flash drive. Why would I want to move everything to the cloud, where I can lose my connection to it with everything from a lightning strike in a Dublin (http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/237673/lessons_from_amazon_cloud_lightning_strike_outage.html) to a solar flare?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

This is likely a reaction to having to take out the "buy" button in the Kindle app on the iPhone/iPad.

People have to use the web browser to buy books now, since they can't be bought through the button in the app.  But since this is a Web cloud app, it's not in Apple's app store so they can have people load up the cloud app and buy and read in the same place.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> This is likely a reaction to having to take out the "buy" button in the Kindle app on the iPhone/iPad.
> 
> People have to use the web browser to buy books now, since they can't be bought through the button in the app. But since this is a Web cloud app, it's not in Apple's app store so they can have people load up the cloud app and buy and read in the same place.


That makes sense, Mooshie. I was wondering what Amazon planned to counteract Apple's move. Since I don't have a smart phone or tablet, I haven't been affected by the change Apple made, but many of my friends have been unhappy about it.

And on another note, is it just me as a non-techie, non-first user -- I love the use of the word "cloud" because it makes it seem so angelic, bluebirds singing and sweet (aka non-threatening).


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

That's useful information! (Hadn't seen those links - and I'm planning to read up on the new "cloud" browser so I can write something about it for my blog.)

Someone pointed out that Amazon's probably doing this for iPad owners. It gives them an easy way to buy ebooks with an iPad - even if Apple keeps blocking the Amazon app for the iPad!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Jan Strnad said:


> No.
> 
> I really don't see the appeal of these "cloud apps." I can store thousands of books on my Kindle, even more on my home computer or a flash drive. Why would I want to move everything to the cloud, where I can lose my connection to it with everything from a lightning strike in a Dublin (http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/237673/lessons_from_amazon_cloud_lightning_strike_outage.html) to a solar flare?


That's the point. Amazon keeps your Kindle books in the cloud for you already. All you have to do is sign in and all of your books are available. Plus on your mobile devices it allows for offline reading.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

KathyCarmichael said:


> That makes sense, Mooshie. I was wondering what Amazon planned to counteract Apple's move. Since I don't have a smart phone or tablet, I haven't been affected by the change Apple made, but many of my friends have been unhappy about it.


Yep. For now removing the "buy" button that jumped out the Kindle store in Safari is enough to comply with the new Apple rule. But that's only because Apple softened the rule from when it was first announced. Initially it had said any iOS App store apps that had paid content had to give Apple a 30% cut--regardless of whether it was from an in-app button or bought manually through a web browser and them sent to the App. The dropped the latter half and just required apps to get rid of the in-app buy button unless they give Apple 30% of every sale.

But who knows if Apple will change their mind and go back to the original rule. So this cloud app gives them a sure fire way to stay on iOS even if they'd have to end up leaving the App store due to some future rule change.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Me and My Kindle said:


> Someone pointed out that Amazon's probably doing this for iPad owners. It gives them an easy way to buy ebooks with an iPad - even if Apple keeps blocking the Amazon app for the iPad!


That was me in the other thread. This was almost no doubt developed when it looked like Apple was going to block any type of app purchases (in app, and out of app purchases) if they didn't get their 30% cut of it--which would have led to Amazon leaving the App store and having to go to a web based solution.

Apple ended up backing off on that rule a bit and just disallowed the in-app buttons that jump to a web browser to buy things unless they get 30%. So the Kindle app is still in the App store and just doesn't have that buy button now (you just have to shop on a computer or manually open safari on the ipad and go to the Kindle store).

But this cloud app would give them a way to put the reading and shopping in the same place, and gives them away to stay on the iOS platform if Apple changes the rule again down the road and does disallow any app store apps to have paid content with giving Apple a cut like they initially planned.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, Amazon is expanding again. This can only be good news. ;o) Just wanted to share.

Article excerpt:

Starting today Amazon is releasing The Kindle Cloud Reader software, initially only for the Safari browser for the iPad, Mac desktop and the Chrome browser. In the coming months, an Amazon release says, the Kindle Cloud Reader will be released for Internet Explorer, Firefox, the Blackberry Playbook browser and other web browers.

http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/industry-news/bookselling/article/48300-amazon-launches-the-kindle-cloud-reader.html


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Damn. They truly are marching toward World Domination.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Interesting.  I like giving more access to more people to Kindle.  It seems similar to the Google eBookstore which is supposed to do something similar.  It's just a pain the butt to get your books up there.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Hah! Apple must be pissed!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

so is reading while your on the internet?

sylvia


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess I am confused as to how this is different from the Kindle4PC app.  I mean the archive is already a "cloud". It lists a device for the K4PC in account and it seems it does the same to this cloud reader. So  

I mean outside of putting it on the Ipad, what is the difference.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I was already signed at the Google eBookstore and this seems similar.  I don't think it will change how I read.  I like reading on my Kindle.  I guess, potentially, it has some uses down the road since I like to use Chrome and being able to access my books anywhere is kinda cool...but still...not earth-shattering.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

That was very rapid.  Kudo's to Amazon.  I think Apple got a bit too greedy (30%) anyway.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I guess I am confused as to how this is different from the Kindle4PC app. I mean the archive is already a "cloud". It lists a device for the K4PC in account and it seems it does the same to this cloud reader. So
> 
> I mean outside of putting it on the Ipad, what is the difference.


It's just reading online with no downloading--that's the technical difference between the PC app.

But yeah, it's pretty much useless currently. It's just a way to be sure to be able to stay on Apple and other platforms even if those companies make rule changes to what can be in their app store. Even there it's moot currently as losing the buy button from the iPad/iPhone app wasn't a big deal anyway as most shop in the web browser anyway.

Also, it's a way to access websites from any device, even ones that don't have a Kindle app, since you can use it with any web browser that supports HTML 5. So I guess that's another advantage going forward--they don't have to worry about making apps for smaller platforms. Though I'm not sure what that would be since I think there's even a Kindle app for WebOS already.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Anything that gives more people access to my books, I love, but I am not sure what use this really is.  Seems similar in concept to the Google eBookstore - without the hassle of formatting for the Google eBookstore.


----------



## Rusty Bigfoot (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been trying to upload my books to iBookstore. Talk about a nightmare. Apple should be ashamed of itself for making something so hard while Azon and BN make it so easy, and I mean, that's AFTER the epub is formatted. 

So kudos to Azon if they can make it so the Apple ereaders don't need iTunes/iBookstore. Apple is making a huge mistake.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

All about apple.  Any other use is bonus for Amazon


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

So how is this different from their pre-existing "Kindle for..." apps?

I wasn't able to discern that from the story/PR.

But then I've never fully grasped why people want "cloud drive" devices anyway...


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> So how is this different from their pre-existing "Kindle for..." apps?
> 
> I wasn't able to discern that from the story/PR.
> 
> But then I've never fully grasped why people want "cloud drive" devices anyway...


For dedicated apps in the app store, Apple recently changed their policy to force Amazon to pay royalties for every book sold.

With an in-browser app, Amazon circumvents those royalties.

The "cloud" is just a method to be able to read your Kindle books on any device you happen to be using.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I use an iPad2 instead of a Kindle nowadays and have been very happy with the iPad app.  I've just downloaded the cloud for Safari (the only iPad browser it currently works with) and gone back and forth between them a few times reading "The Landmark Thucydides".  The book has many maps and some b&w illustrations, so it was an instructive comparison. 

- The cloud is slower than the app whether the book is read online or downloaded, with frequent pauses during page turns.  The app has no pauses at all.  The cloud also seemed slower in download speed.

- Both offer black on white, black on sepia, and white on black reading, along with adjustable background lighting and a few different type sizes.  Neither offers variations in font styles or the large number of font sizes available on the Kindle itself.  The font sizes on the cloud and app are not identical, so this might make a difference to some readers.  

- Both offer landscape and portrait orientation, but only the app allows two pages to be shown side-by-side.

- The maps are equally clear on the app and cloud, BUT, and this is a huge but, only the app allows the maps to be enlarged.  This seems very weird to me, because the iPad allows size adjustment for just about everything, including graphics in he Safari browser.  Perhaps the cloud software just isn't completed yet?

- The cloud offers no dictionary, search, or connection to Wikipedia.  The app provides all three.

- Both allow offline reading.  Neither provides for collections.


Unless the cloud is upgraded to include graphics zoom, dictionary, double page spread, search, and instant page turns, I can't see any reason to change from using the app.  Having an in-cloud purchase button is no consolation to me as the reader when the cloud falls so far short.   I can just switch to a browser to access the Amazon store.  

I also read my books on an Android smart phone app, also faster than the cloud and with a built-in dictionary, search, and offline reading.


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

balaspa said:


> Anything that gives more people access to my books, I love, but I am not sure what use this really is.


This is essentially the Kindle for PC/Mac/mobile application *inside a web browser*.

There is an offline mode in Chrome and if you are logged into Amazon already when you visit http://read.amazon.com/ in Chrome (or Safari on Mac) it will show the books in your Kindle library. I'm noticing the offline mode takes a long time to install if you have a lot of books in your library. Am curious if it's downloading all my books to the computer...hmm...


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Doug Lance said:


> For dedicated apps in the app store, Apple recently changed their policy to force Amazon to pay royalties for every book sold.
> 
> With an in-browser app, Amazon circumvents those royalties.
> 
> The "cloud" is just a method to be able to read your Kindle books on any device you happen to be using.


So does this mean I can technically use the cloud drive as one of the six devices my downloaded books are available on? Because right now, I have two kindles, a pc app, a blackberrry app and an android app for Kindle If my dh gets a Kindle, that will be all the 'devices' that can registered to my account. If I replace the blackberry and android apps with the Cloud one, will that mean I could read on my android phone using the cloud app? And does having the cloud app on my blackberry also count as a seperate device or is it all just one? I'm confused! lol


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Amazon releases the Kindle Cloud Reader - and scores a win over Apple

Adding cloud technology to the Kindle puts Amazon a step above Apple in the e-reader wars.
http://www.csmonitor.com/Books/chapter-and-verse/2011/0810/Amazon-releases-the-Kindle-Cloud-Reader-and-scores-a-win-over-Apple


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

The big deal about this is that it's the Kindle app in a browser. This means that Amazon can offer iPad users a way to read and shop for Kindle books in the same web-based program. This circumvents Apple's in-app purchases rule as it is browser-based.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

J.R.Mooneyham said:


> Amazon releases the Kindle Cloud Reader - and scores a win over Apple
> 
> Adding cloud technology to the Kindle puts Amazon a step above Apple in the e-reader wars.
> http://www.csmonitor.com/Books/chapter-and-verse/2011/0810/Amazon-releases-the-Kindle-Cloud-Reader-and-scores-a-win-over-Apple


The article is really only partly true. Amazon already stripped the "buy" button out of the Kindle app (you'll still have it unless you update to the latest version). So this wasn't done to avoid having to do that obviously.

But this does give them a leg up on any future rule changes--i.e. if Apple decides to disallow apps that import paid content bought outside of the app as they were originally planning on doing, rather than just banning in app buy buttons that jump out to the browser unless they get their cut.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Doug Lance said:


> For dedicated apps in the app store, Apple recently changed their policy to force Amazon to pay royalties for every book sold.
> 
> With an in-browser app, Amazon circumvents those royalties.
> 
> The "cloud" is just a method to be able to read your Kindle books on any device you happen to be using.


Thanks, Doug.

My reaction is that, "Okay, this is good I guess... until Apple figures out another strategy to try and take a cut of Amazon's pie for themselves."


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I just don't get cloud computing. I mean what if it's raining?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

DebBennett said:


> I just don't get cloud computing. I mean what if it's raining?


I'm with Deb.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Feature-wise, I don't think we really gain anything over the Kindle for PC application. One thing you do gain, however, is access to your e-books from _any_ computing device with access to the internet and a supported browser (right now Chrome or Safari, but others will be supported "soon"). Therefore you do not need to download and install a dedicated app on each computer or mobile device you want to use -- though you do need to install a plug-in to be able to read your books off-line, presumably because it needs to store the book locally on disk or RAM.

PS: I grabbed a couple of screenshots from Chrome on my PC. Click on them in my blog article if you want to see them full-sized.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I posted this on a previous thread, but wasn't expecting Amazon to act so quickly.

76 Kindle Boards Community Center / Writers' Cafe / Re: Why Did Facebook Buy an e-Book Publisher? on: August 03, 2011, 06:08:42 AM

Interactive digital entertainment books are going to be the next big thing ebooks in my opinion. From what I understand ( and I am no computer geek so I could be wrong) all the major eReader suppliers and browsers are looking at moving to *HTML 5* (Including kindle) which will allow for the streaming of videos and touch screen applications. HTML is free, anyone can use it to build applications. (Tough on Apple) It also will get around having to use Abodes flash and other patented software applications which have to be paid for. Facebook have simply made a smart business move in buying the talent to make it happen and the customer base to drive it forward.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not impressed at all. Besides the fact that there is no text selection or search function, there is little formatting ability. In this day and age Amazon desperately needs to add font choices and more formatting. I also don't see the ability to sideload, and that is a deal killer AFAIC. I see absolutely no need for this other than the iOS reason, and in my case I never used the Kindle apps (iOS or Android)  to go to their store anyway as I prefer to do that on a desktop.

And another thing, I hate that darn cloud crap!!!! I want my books on my device where I can read them when and where I want to and with or without an internet connection.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not seeing the benefit for my iPad. Anyone know how to delete it off the iPad?


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

_"For dedicated apps in the app store, Apple recently changed their policy to force Amazon to pay royalties for every book sold."_

I sell on Apple, and they want 30% from me. They want the same from Amazon.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

MaryMcDonald said:


> So does this mean I can technically use the cloud drive as one of the six devices my downloaded books are available on? Because right now, I have two kindles, a pc app, a blackberrry app and an android app for Kindle If my dh gets a Kindle, that will be all the 'devices' that can registered to my account. If I replace the blackberry and android apps with the Cloud one, will that mean I could read on my android phone using the cloud app? And does having the cloud app on my blackberry also count as a seperate device or is it all just one? I'm confused! lol


I don't see anyone commenting on this. There is no limit on how many devices and apps you can have registered on your account. There is only a limit to have the same book on 6 devices at the same time. If the publisher specified 6 devices, I have seen 5 and also unlimited. You can have 10 kindles on your account if you want, but only 6 can have the same book on the device. If you delete the book from one, you can put it up on another, or app or K4PC etc.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Terrence OBrien said:


> _"For dedicated apps in the app store, Apple recently changed their policy to force Amazon to pay royalties for every book sold."_
> 
> I sell on Apple, and they want 30% from me. They want the same from Amazon.


That's only apply to pass that sell content by:

-Selling through the app directly (in app purchasing)
-Have a "buy" button in the app that jumps out to Safari

Amazon got around that by removing the "buy" button. The Kindle app still works fine, you just have to manually open a web browser on the iPad and navigate to the Kindle store to buy a book on the iPad. Or you can buy on a computer and select the iPad as the delivery device.

Though again, originally Apple's rule change was going to not allow apps to use any type of paid content without them getting their 30%--so they wouldn't have been able to just remove the buy button as Apple wasn't going to allow any type of paid content to be imported into an app. But they stepped back on that and just said that they must get 30% for any of the two types of sales listed above.

But they could always change their mind and put that original rule change in place, so at least the cloud app gives Amazon a way around that as they could leave the App store and still be on the iPhone and iPad via the cloud app.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Does this mean that they will eventually be doing away with the Kindle for PC and Kindle for Mac apps?


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

A Publishers Weekly article caught my eye today about Amazon's launch of the Kindle Cloud Reader. As I understand it, this will bypass the lock Apple has on it's proprietary purchasing system and it's 30 percent commission. Here, in part, is what the PW announced:  

"...HTML5 technology allows web browsers to provide an online and offline experience that is comparable to a native app and e-tailers and publishers, as well as others looking to sell and attract readers outside of the Apple system, will likely turn to the technology. Most importantly, now e-book retailers like Amazon can offer and market their titles for sale and readers can read their Amazon e-books—online and avalanche as they had previously through the native Apple apps. By setting up a iPad Kindle Store available through the Kindle Cloud Readers/Safari browser with 900,000 titles for sale, Amazon is bypassing Apple's cut of the sale. The Kindle Cloud Reader gives the reader access to all of their previously purchased Kindle e-books, provides automatic software updates, syncs all titles to the last page read and allows consumers to see all annotations and newsstand e-books can be read offline as well. ..."

Has anyone got a look at this Cloud Reader yet?


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Only some of the people that posted here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,79364.0.html


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

This has been in the works for awhile.  It seems to be the end product of Kindle for the Web beta.  I'm betting that at some point all/most of the features in the various apps make it into this one.  Amazon is very good at upgrading all of their apps.  

I feel that it started as an answer to the online Google books and the possibility that Apple might pull the Kindle apps.  And while it may at some point replace the iOS apps for iPhone and iPad, I think it may at this point have just as much to do with the upcoming Amazon tablet.

In any case, Amazon programmers will probably find it easier to keep up with the number of browser versions than OS versions, especially for mobile devices.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I don't see anyone commenting on this. There is no limit on how many devices and apps you can have registered on your account. There is only a limit to have the same book on 6 devices at the same time. If the publisher specified 6 devices, I have seen 5 and also unlimited. You can have 10 kindles on your account if you want, but only 6 can have the same book on the device. If you delete the book from one, you can put it up on another, or app or K4PC etc.


Yes, I think what Mary is asking is does reading or downloading a book in the cloud reader count as one of the 6 devices you can read a book on (assuming it's licensed for 6 devices simultaneously)? Or is it a way to read a book without eating up one of the simultaneous devices limit? For the sake of ease, let's say the book only allows it to be on 2 devices at the same time and you already have one on your Kindle and one on your phone. Does the cloud reader allow you to also read it on your PC (a third device) without deleting it from one of your other devices?

I would like to know as well but I'm unsure what the answer is.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Will this change how you read?


No it won't change how or what I read on at all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

***multiple threads on this topic have been merged. . . sorry for any confusion***


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> Yes, I think what Mary is asking is does reading or downloading a book in the cloud reader count as one of the 6 devices you can read a book on (assuming it's licensed for 6 devices simultaneously)? Or is it a way to read a book without eating up one of the simultaneous devices limit? For the sake of ease, let's say the book only allows it to be on 2 devices at the same time and you already have one on your Kindle and one on your phone. Does the cloud reader allow you to also read it on your PC (a third device) without deleting it from one of your other devices?
> 
> I would like to know as well but I'm unsure what the answer is.


I loaded the cloud reader as I use Chrome on one of my computers. I then went to Manage Your Kindle and it was shown as a device. I would suspect that this means that it also counts as a device when counting license limits.

Incidentally, the version of 'chrome' on my Android tablet is not yet compatible with the cloud reader.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Here is an excellent article fully explaining the rationale behind Apple forcing the removal of the In App button on 3rd party ebook apps.

http://booksprung.com/why-i-wont-buy-anything-from-ibooks


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I loaded the cloud reader as I use Chrome on one of my computers. I then went to Manage Your Kindle and it was shown as a device. I would suspect that this means that it also counts as a device when counting license limits.


I noticed that too but if that's the case, how exactly does it work - when a book is opened or only when it's downloaded for offline reading? It would be nice if, in "Manage Your Kindle", they actually showed how many licenses are being used for each book on which devices.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

There is something that no one has mentioned that is awesome about the cloud reader.  It can be used on computers at workplaces that do not allow any non-work programs to be downloaded to work PC's/laptops such as the Kindle PC app.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I loaded the cloud reader as I use Chrome on one of my computers. I then went to Manage Your Kindle and it was shown as a device. I would suspect that this means that it also counts as a device when counting license limits.
> 
> Incidentally, the version of 'chrome' on my Android tablet is not yet compatible with the cloud reader.


The Cloud Reader is also incompatible with Internet Explorer 9. I used Safari for Windows and also tested the on the iPad, but as stated earlier I'm not at all impressed with this slow and featureless web reader. One really missed feature is the ability to read in two-page landscape mode, especially on the iPad.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

So if I want to read an Amazon book I can do it from Chrome now or from my kindle for PC or from my kindle .... but unless this new app allows me to read non-amazon books, then it isn't a valid replacement for kindle for PC so I'm not sure it's worth changing from Kindle for PC or my Android Kindle App.  I'll just wait to see what they do with this in later versions before I play with it, I think.

Besides, call me old school, but I don't trust a company to keep everything in their cloud - I want copies of any content I've purchased.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I probably won't be using Kindle Cloud Reader myself, but I think it's great to have yet another option for reading Kindle e-books!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't consider this a replacement.  I just consider it another place to read my Kindle books.  Then again, I already had a Kindle PC app...so, I am still not entirely sure what good this does.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> I probably won't be using Kindle Cloud Reader myself, but I think it's great to have yet another option for reading Kindle e-books!


Agreed!

That is the biggest advantage Amazon has over the competition IMO. You can read your Kindle books on pretty much any web connected gadget and sync up to your furthest read page. This just makes that even more true since you can read on any computer without having to install the Kindle app first. So great if you're in a situation where you want to read a bit at friends place on their laptop or whatever.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's the Kindle Cloud Reader's User Guide, which discusses features and has some screenshots: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_cloudland_read?nodeId=200732280.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link, DW.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

If they do release the Kindle cloud tablet, I really hope it is e-ink with a full computer experience. I actually am fine if it's black and white only though. I would still buy it.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> If they do release the Kindle cloud tablet, I really hope it is e-ink with a full computer experience.


Me too!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for reporting your results. I don't think that I will download the cloud reader either. Still nice to have choices.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> I probably won't be using Kindle Cloud Reader myself, but I think it's great to have yet another option for reading Kindle e-books!


Yeah, I think one of the reasons they've done this is to allow easier access/less commitment for people who don't have a Kindle and are only checking out what ebooks are all about. Now they don't even need to download or install anything - just "buy" a free book or sample and open it in your web browser: zero commitment. There is currently a link under the buy and sample options that says "available on your PC" which links to the Kindle for PC download page. I imagine they'll be changing that to link to the cloud reader instead.

Either that or it's for people who work in an office - as long as they clear their browsing history, there's no evidence that they've been reading at work! lol.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

> It works in Chrome & Safari, and you can stream your books directly from the cloud


Why isn't Firefox included?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Franklin Eddy said:


> Why isn't Firefox included?


Looks like Cloud Reader now works in Firefox. I didn't see an announcement or anything, I just noticed it works.

https://read.amazon.com


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

There was an Amazon press release regarding Firefox and Cloud Reader yesterday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> There was an Amazon press release regarding Firefox and Cloud Reader yesterday.


yep. I saw that too. . .haven't had a chance to try it yet. . . . .


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Internet bad at my home. I can get on accaisionally and side load titles on my kindles but I will not depend on it to read.
Sylvia


----------

